# ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant available in NSW VISA 190 ?



## Arvind.mng (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi There,
I have applied for NSW EOI with Job Code 223112 under 190 VISA. Can you anyone re-confirm whether this Job code is available in NSW under state nominated VISA 190 ?
Regards,
Arvind


----------



## I LOV AUS (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi Arvind, I too have applied for the same code - Recruitment Consultant under 190, stream 2 category. Submitted EOI on 25th April. I have 65 points. Did you get any update ?


----------



## mazaz1988 (Aug 26, 2018)

Any update guys? I am also planning to initiate immigration process but would like to know if its a good idea for recruitment consultants. Lets keep in touch


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm claiming 5 points for spouse using recruitment consultant for my wife. Last month when I checked the nsw Gov replied saying that it is possible. So I think it should be available on their list but it might not be in demand. Worth giving a shot or if you're married give a shot with your spouse. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi All,

It was open for 1 of the region in NSW for 489, not sure if its open for any state now, however it is on STSOL list.

It is open in SA for 190 and 489 (only for SA graduates and applicants working in SA).


----------



## mazaz1988 (Aug 26, 2018)

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It was open for 1 of the region in NSW for 489, not sure if its open for any state now, however it is on STSOL list.
> 
> It is open in SA for 190 and 489 (only for SA graduates and applicants working in SA).


Another closely related occupation 223111-Human Resource Advisor having almost similar responsibilities as 223112 is open in NT check this link: https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Is there any state open to sponsor 489 or 190 for Human Resource Advisor? 

I have lodged my EOI on May 2018 for 190 as Recruitment Consultant under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has stopped inviting for Stream 2 for this financial year.

If I have my vet assessment approval for Recruitment Consulant, do I have to do another vet assess submission as Human Resource Advisor?

Thank you!


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

BiancaUy said:


> Is there any state open to sponsor 489 or 190 for Human Resource Advisor?
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on May 2018 for 190 as Recruitment Consultant under NSW stream 2. Unfortunately, NSW has stopped inviting for Stream 2 for this financial year.
> 
> ...


SA was offering 489 nomination till 26th July with 80 points, you have get assessed as HR Advisor again to apply to NSW


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. I was advised by my agent that currently there is no option for 190 and 489 for this occupation. 😣

I hope they open soon... 😔


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Would you know roughly by when will the states open for this occupation? Either for 190 or 489? Thank you


----------



## mazaz1988 (Aug 26, 2018)

BiancaUy said:


> Would you know roughly by when will the states open for this occupation? Either for 190 or 489? Thank you


I think 223111 is still open for Northern Territory via 489, search here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

mazaz1988 said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> > Would you know roughly by when will the states open for this occupation? Either for 190 or 489? Thank you
> ...


Hi! Thank you for your reply. My agent said that my occupation is not listed in NT either for 190 or 489. 😞


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

I LOV AUS said:


> Hi Arvind, I too have applied for the same code - Recruitment Consultant under 190, stream 2 category. Submitted EOI on 25th April. I have 65 points. Did you get any update ?



Hi Mate,

I am thinking to have my wife assessment on 223112: Recruitment Consultant(Secondary applicant) to have few more points on the application.

Can you provide me some RnR please. Regards


----------



## seemslykme (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, I have applied for Recruitment Consultant and rec'd my Assessment Outcome in July 2018. Currently, I checked this occupation shows open in SA under Special Cindy's. Any ideas what are these Condts? How can I check that? Would appreciate your help!!


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> I'm claiming 5 points for spouse using recruitment consultant for my wife. Last month when I checked the nsw Gov replied saying that it is possible. So I think it should be available on their list but it might not be in demand. Worth giving a shot or if you're married give a shot with your spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Hi Mate,

Just checking with you whether you have claimed 5 points with you wife on recruitment consultant. Can you know more infor on this please? 

Can we just get a positive assessment without having been mentioned in state occupation list?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

seemslykme said:


> Hello, I have applied for Recruitment Consultant and rec'd my Assessment Outcome in July 2018. Currently, I checked this occupation shows open in SA under Special Cindy's. Any ideas what are these Condts? How can I check that? Would appreciate your help!!



Can we just get the assessment without applying to the state? as I would be doing this assessment just to add 5 more points from my wife.


----------



## rushali (Dec 2, 2019)

Did you get the PR?


----------

